# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  iPhone forum issues

## Lorax2

Having problems viewing the forum on my iPhone as of today 2/19/14
Views as Vbulletin, difficult to navigate, no options to post pics, no options at all really
Still looks the same on iPad and Mac, just the phone is weird...anybody having the same problem?

----------


## TizzyATX

Same here  :Confused: 

Rob is this temporary?

----------


## Alisa

Same here, just switched from IPhone to I Pad so I could get my fix!

----------


## Rob

What you are seeing on your phone is the "mobile version" of the forum. To see the full version of the forurm on your phone, scroll down to the bottom of the page and you will see a link for "Full Site". click on that and you will see the full site just as you do on the other devices.

The mobile version is a much faster version for people to quickly check the board on their phones.

----------


## TizzyATX

Cool Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Lorax2

Thanks Rob  :Smile:

----------

